# Beet harvest 2020?



## Deleted member 28591 (Sep 6, 2020)

Is anyone planning to do this? I haven’t ever but I’m strongly considering checking it out with my partner and making some quick dough to hopefully blow if and when the lockdowns end. I’d also love to meet people there or maybe organize some kind of meetup AFTER the harvest, as I’ve heard it’s too demanding to offer any free time.


----------



## Barf (Sep 7, 2020)

Is this the beet harvest in North Dakota you’re talking about?

I feel like there was a person here recently talking about that, or something similar.

It definitely sounds like a cool gig.

Wish this wasn’t so fucked up a year or I may have made the pilgrimage.

I love beets. There have been many a time where I drank too much and ate to many beets.

It‘s always a good breakfast icebreaker to tell company how you thought you were bleeding to death from your ass after a heavy night of drinking.

Please keep us up to date on whatcha decide.


----------



## Deleted member 28591 (Sep 7, 2020)

Barf said:


> Is this the beet harvest in North Dakota you’re talking about?
> 
> I feel like there was a person here recently talking about that, or something similar.
> 
> ...


I went ahead and applied and if accepted I’ll definitely do it. Not sure about if I can show up to the area and camp out of a car, or need accommodations or what. I’ve read conflicting things about requirements for living arrangements. Hoping some people can chime in.


----------



## ali (Sep 7, 2020)

Barf said:


> I love beets. There have been many a time where I drank too much and ate to many beets.
> 
> It‘s always a good breakfast icebreaker to tell company how you thought you were bleeding to death from your ass after a heavy night of drinking.



Exactly this happened to me with red dragon fruit. Terrifying at the time, funny now.


----------



## 6StringLovin (Sep 7, 2020)

Yeah man, I'm going again this year to michigan beet harvest. Don't have the location yet but it's still a month an a half away. You can tramp or camp, as long as you show up. I got accommodations early this year for 50 a week, but I'd be more down to camp with a group. Google Express employment pros beet harvest. There's also one in ND and MT


----------



## Deleted member 28591 (Sep 7, 2020)

Thank you for this info. I’m a midwest native and would absolutely love being back in that area during Autumn. So gorgeous.

I have some questions. I’ve read on several places that some of the beet harvest agencies, including Express Employment, disallow camping and require RV’s or conversions. I’ve also read that it’s possible to find short term housing for the duration and that’s an acceptable arrangement as well. Any word on this?

Also, I just applied yesterday via The Unbeetable Experience, but didn’t see an option for Michigan, just Minnesota and Dakota. Any clue if I’m too late for these?


----------



## 6StringLovin (Sep 7, 2020)

plasticlife said:


> Thank you for this info. I’m a midwest native and would absolutely love being back in that area during Autumn. So gorgeous.
> 
> I have some questions. I’ve read on several places that some of the beet harvest agencies, including Express Employment, disallow camping and require RV’s or conversions. I’ve also read that it’s possible to find short term housing for the duration and that’s an acceptable arrangement as well. Any word on this?
> 
> Also, I just applied yesterday via The Unbeetable Experience, but didn’t see an option for Michigan, just Minnesota and Dakota. Any clue if I’m too late for these?



I haven't heard about not allowing it, as far as I know you get me your own spot or they hook you up with a hostel style bunk house. I've never been asked where I'm staying though. And even though the websites look exactly the same there seems to be some difference between unbeatable and mi sugar harvest. I had gotten accepted into the mi one quickly so didn't really explore the other one to well. I'm out in Missouri right now, but I don't think it's too late unless they've totally filled every position, but even then people don't show up or cancel last minute.


----------



## Deleted member 28591 (Sep 7, 2020)

6StringLovin said:


> I haven't heard about not allowing it, as far as I know you get me your own spot or they hook you up with a hostel style bunk house. I've never been asked where I'm staying though. And even though the websites look exactly the same there seems to be some difference between unbeatable and mi sugar harvest. I had gotten accepted into the mi one quickly so didn't really explore the other one to well. I'm out in Missouri right now, but I don't think it's too late unless they've totally filled every position, but even then people don't show up or cancel last minute.



Interesting, thanks! Have you done this before? And if so, through what company/ what location? Everything I’ve read, some even dating back years, says that camping is disallowed. Not saying the info is right, just wondering how you know.


----------



## 93SNJN93 (Sep 8, 2020)

ali said:


> Exactly this happened to me with red dragon fruit. Terrifying at the time, funny now.


93 
Ah!.. the old bleeding stool and beet-pee anxieties of the unsuspecting... The Sugar Beet(r) of the fabled "beet-scene" rumored to exist somewhere in the spanning abyss that is the Bakken oil fields territory of West Dakota, is actually the grossly, genetically mutilated and modified kin to the traditional beet that has been loved by the Russians and making the trip to the bathroom a bit more exciting for centuries.. The sugar beet is actually a hideous football sized, albino, rutabaga-looking, patented poison owned by Monsanto Agriculture. It has little(if any) nutritional value and is used mostly for being processed into refined sugar whilst the pulp is sold to the cattle industry for filler... Apparently in WW2 times (pre-Monsanto/ g.m.o.) the sugar beet gained notoriety as a substitute to corn, which was an important commodity at the time... The only good beet is a dead-beet.
93
-Sinjun


----------



## Deleted member 28591 (Sep 8, 2020)

UPDATE: Spoke directly with the people who handle The Unbeetable Experience aka Express Employment. Tenting is definitely disallowed.


----------



## 93SNJN93 (Sep 11, 2020)

plasticlife said:


> UPDATE: Spoke directly with the people who handle The Unbeetable Experience aka Express Employment. Tenting is definitely disallowed.


93
yes.. That is the case and it leaves me in a tough spot... I fibbed a bit to attain the employment, optimistically assuming that if i can in fact find some dead-beets who do own some sort of rv that is good enough for them, than maybe we could get together and work something out where we inform express i'd be staying with my friend "suchnsuch" in their camper as all worked the beet camp-pain..??? IF anyone is interested or might know of a body(or bus mostly) who fits the bill PLEASE CONTACT ME!
-Sinjun(5o5)8oo-5696


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 12, 2020)

plasticlife said:


> UPDATE: Spoke directly with the people who handle The Unbeetable Experience aka Express Employment. Tenting is definitely disallowed.



does 'tenting' include car camping/living in your car? i mean, if you have a place to park and can be somewhat stealth about it, i can't imagine they could stop you.

also, the Cheap RV Living website has some youtube videos about this and maybe some articles IIRC... definitely some posts in the forums worth looking into. Beets has become a big thing for RV retirees in that community.

edit, i decided to not be lazy and find the specific videos:


----------



## Deleted member 28591 (Sep 12, 2020)

Matt Derrick said:


> does 'tenting' include car camping/living in your car? i mean, if you have a place to park and can be somewhat stealth about it, i can't imagine they could stop you.
> 
> also, the Cheap RV Living website has some youtube videos about this and maybe some articles IIRC... definitely some posts in the forums worth looking into. Beets has become a big thing for RV retirees in that community.
> 
> edit, i decided to not be lazy and find the specific videos:




they ask in detail about your living situation in the interview


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 12, 2020)

plasticlife said:


> they ask in detail about your living situation in the interview



so... lie? doesn't seem like there's much they can do about it. get a post office box, give that to them for mailing checks. You can give them any address you're supposedly 'living' at with a little bit of research. Find a place to park your car and sleep in it, and I think you'd probably be fine.


----------



## marmar (Nov 23, 2020)

Went to ND for beet harvest and totally enjoyed it. The hotel for employees was amazing, the job was easy, people were great , season was short and fast tho, about two weeks so less money made about 1800 (still not bad for two weeks including stay in a nice hotel room with king size bed that they took 100 a week for out of paycheck) . Definitely going next year


----------



## jimbo slice (Dec 1, 2020)

marmar said:


> Went to ND for beet harvest and totally enjoyed it. The hotel for employees was amazing, the job was easy, people were great , season was short and fast tho, about two weeks so less money made about 1800 (still not bad for two weeks including stay in a nice hotel room with king size bed that they took 100 a week for out of paycheck) . Definitely going next year


where did you work meaning ...what town and company?


----------



## MxEx (Jan 2, 2021)

ali said:


> Exactly this happened to me with red dragon fruit. Terrifying at the time, funny now.


Sugar beets is what’s hatvested


----------

